# GTO won't start...not firing...



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

Just recently did the key mod on my ignition like 500 miles ago. well today I found out that my coolant resivor tank is leaking. I figured I had low coolant when my fans came on while I was stopped and temp. was rising. I took a curve and slowley accelerated out when traction control went off and wouldnt change. got gas, it reset and worked again. then i hit a side rode, at 4k rpm, she bogged down and threw a check engine light...I was like wth, so I kept on getting it to make it to autozone to pull this new code. hit it again to see what it does, it died completely on me. will not start back. it just keeps turning and turning...but Im not hearing it fire...CLUELESS!!! its at home now, caught a tow...

ANYTHING is very helpful

58K 06 goat, stock...auto


----------



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

im going to guess a sensor...I got ahold of a very basic scanner but my stupid ass took the cables loose and its cleared the code...so this basic scanner will not show the history, only current codes and will not fire to get it to throw another code.

guess im off to stealership...


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

First Question, if you knew it was running hot, why were you beating the balls off of it. I m definately not an electronics guy. I do know that the scanner just plugs into the plug under the steering wheel and I think its just key on engine off and it should read your codes. Do you have another key. Im just asking I have 2 for my GTO. If you do try that key. If that doesnt work unplug the battery postive for a few minutes and see what you get----danfigg


----------



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

nah i was going to order a new coolant resi tank too. had just topped it off and keep the spare in the trunk...anyways...

turns out to be a communication problem with the crank...im guessing cps...dealership "re-learned" crank..so they said...I actually pulled some ecm relays and messed with it alittle til the check engine light went off...it fired right up...$84 bill...not too bad...figured i would just mention what happend...weird stuff


----------



## offroadfury6 (Jun 24, 2009)

all iz well


----------

